
The Most Edited Wikipedia Articles from Every Year of Its Existence - prismatic
http://digg.com/2016/wikipedia-most-edited-articles-15th-anniversary
======
aaronbrethorst
FiveThirtyEight has a much more comprehensive take on the same subject:
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-most-edited-
wikipedi...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-most-edited-wikipedia-
pages-over-the-last-15-years/)

In fact, given how FiveThirtyEight describes obtaining the data[1], my guess
is that Digg copied the link above.

[1] _" we asked the site’s operator, the Wikimedia Foundation, for data on the
most-changed entries of English-language Wikipedia in each year."_

------
tgb
The most odd-ball of the lot seems to have been edited largely by one person
[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Geospatial_summar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Geospatial_summary_of_the_High_Peaks/Summits_of_the_Juneau_Icefield&offset=&limit=500&action=history)

~~~
Nicholas_C
Interestingly enough I did a cursory google search of Kirk James Miller and
nothing really came up that I noticed. I expected him to be an academic or
researcher.

------
Phithagoras
I find it very amusing that RuneScape made the top 10 list. As a retired
fiend, it reminds me just of how popular it was at that time.

------
jessriedel
Seems silly to include lists like "Deaths in year XXXX". This is hardly
rigorous anyways.

